# Charles' Church, Plymouth



## kernowexpeditionary (May 5, 2008)

Charles church was built in 1641, and sadly burnt out in the blitz 21st march 1941, despite calls to demo the remains in the mid 50's the church was left to stand as a reminder to all those who were killed during the plymouth blitz...

it really is a beautiful building, that is now nicely lit, and provides a thought provoking landmark of the city.....

been meaning to take some pics of this place for ages as its very photogenic & was pleased to have access to the tower.....

wicked little explore....


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2008)

That's a lovely church, Ke. Great photos, too. It's such a shame that so many buildings were lost in Plymouth during WW2...nice to see at least the remains of that one. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Super Slueth (May 7, 2008)

There's a certain poignancy about the photo with the gate, quite haunting. ps don't mean the ghostly kind. 

Where does the arch lead to on the third photo? It looks ike it goes into a tunnel.


----------



## graybags (May 7, 2008)

*CC*

Drove past a few weeks ago, somebody was camped out there...
The third pic is quite high up, so not a tunnel...
G


----------



## Neosea (May 7, 2008)

Nice one, thanks for the pic's


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 12, 2008)

the door isnt a tunnel!


----------



## King Al (May 12, 2008)

Nice pics, Like the stair way and the pic through the bars


----------



## lycos (May 14, 2008)

*nice one...*

Cracking pics as usual kernow, keep it up mate,
Still waitin for this beer...haha


----------

